# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  SOS!!!!!!!!!!!ΜΟΥΔΙΑΣΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ

## eosygood

Καλησπερα παιδια πρωτη φορα γραφω εδω και μπορω να πω οτι ειναι ειναι πολυ ωραια γιατι εχει καταπλκηκτικα θεματα....το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι εχω ενα μουδιασμα πισω στο κεφαλι αριστερα ....κατι σαν μυρμυγκια...η μητερα μου μου λεει να μν ανσηχω και οτι ειναι μαλλον απο αγχος.....φοβαμαι πολυ τις αρρωστιες με αποτελεσμα οτι ακουω να εχει ο καθενας νομιζω οτι τα εχω και εγω¨) εχει παθει καποιος κατι τετοιο?να ανυσηχησω?

----------


## thanasisGR

το είχα και εγώ παλιά αυτό το μούδιασμα μια εβδομάδα μου κράτησε! είναι πολu ενοχλητικό σε καταλαβαίνω!

αλλα δεν χρειάζεται να ανήσυχεις.. προσπάθησε να ξεχαστείς και θα σου περάσει!  :Wink:

----------


## πεννυ

Εγώ το έχω συνέχεια. Είναι από άγχος. Εχω πάει σε νευρολόγο-ψυχίατρο, ψυχολόγο και όλοι μου λένε ότι έιναι νευροφυτικό. Μέχρι μαγνητική εγκεφάλου θέλω να κάνω αλλά δε μου το συνιστούν γιατί δεν έχω τίποτα. Η ιδέα όμως παραμένει γιατί κι εγώ με τις αρρώστιες κάτι παθαίνω.

----------


## carrot

Είναι πολλοί οι κατά φαντασίαν άρρωστοι.
Εγώ μια φορά σαν παιδάκι που είχα πάθει κάτι και έπεσα ξερός κάτω δεν είχα καν τον χρόνο να το σκεφτώ.
Μην ανησυχείς, ειδικά αν είσαι νέα/ νεος.

----------


## makrei

elvira καλησπερα εδω και 5 μερες εχω μουδιασμα και φαγουρα στο σε ολο το κεφαλι και οταν του κανω λιγο μασαζ σαν να περναει για λιγο.Εμενα αρχισε μαλλον σαν παρενεργεια καποιου αντιφλεγμονώδες φαρμακου που πηρα πριν 5 μερες για ενα πονο στη πλατη που νιωθω αρκετο καιρο.Σημερα πηγα σε ενα φαρμακειο τους ειπα το προβλημα μου και μου εδωσαν δεσλοραταδινη κοινος aerious 5mg,βοηθαει στο να φυγει το μουδιασμα και η φαγουρα απο το κεφαλι.Πηρα το χαπακι, τωρα τι να σου πω θα περιμενω μερικες μερες να δω αν θα γινει τιποτα και θα σε ενημερωσω.Και βασικα οσο δεν το σκεφτεσε τοσο πιο γρηγορα περναει,περαστικα

----------


## eosygood

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας.....θα δω και τις επομενες ημερες...και εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι απο αγχος λογω εξεταστικης ...

----------


## Karol

Μην ανησυχεις, δεν ειναι τιποτα..!! Ποσο εισαι?? Εγω πριν 1 χρονο , μουδιαζε καθημερινα ολο το κεφαλι μου διοτι ειμαι ανθρωπος που αγχωνομαι πολυ ευκολα..!! Ρε πιστευω πως σε μικρες ηλικιες οπως οι δικες μας, τα περισσοτερα ειναι ψυχοσωματικα...!!! Θα σου περασει μολις τελειωσεις την εξεταστικη εντελως!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Elvira το χω νιωσει κι εγω αυτο το μουδιασμα, δεν ειναι κατι παθολογικο, μη φοβασαι κ προσπαθησε να μην το σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια κ αναλωνεις τη σκεψη σου εκει... Ρε συ κ εγω στις εξεταστικες ετσι ειμαι !!!! Αλλα μολις τελειωσει θα εισαι μια χαρα, θα το δεις!!!!
Κι εγω πιστευω απο το αγχος σου για την εξεταστικη ειναι... Εγω ειχα παθει κατι αναλογο στις πανελληνιες...
Θα περασει κουκλα!!!  :Smile: 
Καλη επιτυχια στα μαθηματα!!  :Smile:

----------


## eosygood

ναι ρε γαμωτο αντε να δουμε θα μου περασει?μου χει κοπει η ορεξη απο προχτες που το επαθα....αντε να τελειωνει αυτη η εξεταστικη να δουμε¨) οσο το σκεφτομαι τοσο επιδεινωνεται.....παιδια χιλια ευχαριστω σε ολουσ σας που μου απαντατε γιατι παιρνω κουραγιο¨) αφου το χετε παθει και εσεις τοτε λεω πως δεν ειμαι μονη¨)

----------


## eosygood

paidia mou perase eftixos :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:  simera den aisthanomai tpt :Big Grin:

----------

